# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Türk'lere Bulgar zulmü!

## ceyda

Hiç süphesiz son yüzyılda Balkanlarda Osmanlı torunları büyük acılar yaşamışlardır. Bu acılar arasında Balkanlardan zorunlu göçler de yer almıştır. İşte bir kardeşimiz kısa ama özet babında zorunlu göç için hazırlamış olduğu belgesel tadında Bulgaristanda Yaşayan Türkler ve Zorunlu Göç isimli yapım.

İsim : Bulgaristanda Yaşayan Türkler ve Zorunlu Göç

Yapım : Bahri Hacıoğlu  BHR

Yapım Yılı : 2011

----------

